# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Protektorenjacke

## michaelz23

Hi,

ich habe nur alte Threads gefunden, deshalb mal meine Frage:

Ich suche einen guten Oberkörperschutz für Downhill / Freeride. Ich weiß, Schulter kann man nicht so gut schützen, aber ich habe mir die nun mehrfach verletzt und würde da auch gerne etwas polstern, daher wohl keine Weste, sondern eine Jacke. Ich werde das Ding im Bikepark tragen. Für Trails hole ich mir wohl die FOX Weste.

Was fahrt ihr so? Ich habe nach Googelm mal diese in der engeren Auswahl. Preis ist mir dabei egal, ich will maximalen Schutz bei ordentlichem Tragekomfort. Schutz steht aber im Vordergrund.

https://www.amazon.de/POC-Protektorj...ct_top?ie=UTF8

https://www.amazon.de/Fox-10050-Herr...f=cts_sp_1_vtp

https://www.bike-components.de/de/SI...njacke-p47653/

und bisher mein Favorit: https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...ustomerReviews

Hier ist noch ein Vergleich. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Ergebnisse  korrekt sind, aber das sind so im Großen und Ganzen die Protektoren, die  ich auch auf der Liste hatte:

protektoren-test.com/test-pro...-mountainbike/

Was denkt ihr? Habe ihr noch andere Vorschläge?

Lieben Gruß und vieen Dank
Micha

----------

